# Portugal atravessa quinta onda de calor de 2006



## dj_alex (5 Set 2006 às 16:13)

> Cinco ondas de calor já atingiram o país desde o mês de Maio. O fenómeno não é novo, mas a sua frequência é cada vez maior. Pelo menos até amanhã, Portugal volta a estar mergulhado em temperaturas muito mais elevadas do que é habitual nesta altura do ano.
> 
> As ondas de calor - assim classificadas quando se registam seis dias consecutivos com temperaturas cinco graus superiores à média - podem acontecer em qualquer época, seja no Verão ou no Inverno, mas são mais frequentes em Portugal em Agosto e em Junho. É no período estival, já de si naturalmente quente, que o aumento da temperatura em relação à média tem mais probabilidade de causar incómodo às pessoas.
> 
> ...



Fonte: http://dn.sapo.pt/2006/09/05/sociedade/portugal_atravessa_quinta_onda_calor.html


----------



## Seringador (5 Set 2006 às 16:16)

Que média se fosse a 71-2000 não eram muito anormais


----------



## dj_alex (5 Set 2006 às 16:26)

Seringador disse:


> Que média se fosse a 71-2000 não eram muito anormais



Aiii...refila com a WMO  

Não faz muito sentido usar a média 71-00...Não nos momentos que as coisas estão...Temos um periodo com que comparar o tempo presente...e esse periodo neste momento está convencionado que é 61-90. Por isso nao há muita volta a dar :P

Alem disso, tu leste o meu estágio e sabes bem que nunca houve mais que 3 ondas de calor no verão nas 18 estações meteorologicas que estudei!! 

Se fosse fazer o meu estagio comparando com a media 71-00 em vez de haver 3 se calhar haveria 2 ondas no maximo por Verão, mas este ano haveria se calhar 4...

Logo por mais que tentem dar a volta a coisa...Este Verão foi extremamente anormal em termos de ondas de calor...e temperaturas...


----------



## Seringador (5 Set 2006 às 17:18)

dj_alex disse:


> Aiii...refila com a WMO
> 
> Não faz muito sentido usar a média 71-00...Não nos momentos que as coisas estão...Temos um periodo com que comparar o tempo presente...e esse periodo neste momento está convencionado que é 61-90. Por isso nao há muita volta a dar :P
> 
> ...



Não é com a WMO, mas sim com o IM, entidade responsável pelo fornecimento dos dados  
essas 18 estações muitas das vezes nem estão a funcionar correctamente, enfim... isso é outra conversa.. 
Mas o período 61-90 foi mais frio e obviamente iria ter reflexos nos resultados do teu estágio, se calhar nem tinhas ondas de calor fora do normal


----------



## Dan (5 Set 2006 às 17:22)

Como ainda incorpora os anos 70, que tiveram Verões bem frescos, a normal de 1971-2000 é capaz de apresentar maiores diferenças nos meses mais frios.
Mas só vendo


----------



## LUPER (5 Set 2006 às 18:43)

Dan disse:


> Como ainda incorpora os anos 70, que tiveram Verões bem frescos, a normal de 1971-2000 é capaz de apresentar maiores diferenças nos meses mais frios.
> Mas só vendo



Mas o que interessa é que tivemos 20 ondas de calor este ano, e que podem preparar um imposto por causa de Kioto, o resto é paisagem         


Santa ignorância


----------



## dj_alex (5 Set 2006 às 21:41)

Seringador disse:


> Mas o período 61-90 foi mais frio e obviamente iria ter reflexos nos resultados do teu estágio, se calhar nem tinhas ondas de calor fora do normal



O sinal da tendência é sempre o mesmo quer seja com a normal 61-90 ou com a 71-00..

Logo em termos de tendencias nao iria influenciar os resultados..

AS normais usam-se apenas para existir um termo de comparaçao...

O numero de pessoas que morre devido ao calor neste ultimos anos é o mesmo quer se use a normal 61-90 ou a normal 71-00...Por isso...estas a discutir se houve 4 ondas de calor...ou 5 ondas de calor devido a usar-se uma ou outra normal...nao faz grande sentido...


----------



## Iceberg (5 Set 2006 às 22:36)

De facto, e para já, tudo vai de encontro ao projecto SIAM de Filipe Duarte Santos, que baseado em dados concretos, prognostica um aumento da intensidade e frequência das ondas de calor. *Isso está realmente a acontecer.*
O que me surpreende nesse projecto é não se fazer nenhuma referência a possíveis frios, decorrentes do fim do período interglaciar e do enfraquecimento da Corrente do Golfo. Apenas se prevêm secas, inundações e ondas de calor. E então o frio? Estranho esta ausência ...

Uma cois é certa, este aquecimento excessivo irá mais tarde ou mais cedo desencadear qualquer coisa de novo, não sei muito bem o quê, mas é como uma panela de água quente a ferver. Tanto ferve que um dia extravasa ...


----------



## LUPER (5 Set 2006 às 23:51)

iceberg disse:


> De facto, e para já, tudo vai de encontro ao projecto SIAM de Filipe Duarte Santos, que baseado em dados concretos, prognostica um aumento da intensidade e frequência das ondas de calor. *Isso está realmente a acontecer.*
> O que me surpreende nesse projecto é não se fazer nenhuma referência a possíveis frios, decorrentes do fim do período interglaciar e do enfraquecimento da Corrente do Golfo. Apenas se prevêm secas, inundações e ondas de calor. E então o frio? Estranho esta ausência ...
> 
> Uma cois é certa, este aquecimento excessivo irá mais tarde ou mais cedo desencadear qualquer coisa de novo, não sei muito bem o quê, mas é como uma panela de água quente a ferver. Tanto ferve que um dia extravasa ...



Realmente a comunicação social faz um bom trabalho de propaganda, eu gostava que me dizessem onde estão as 5 ondas de calor no nosso País pq o nosso País não é apenas a estação da Amareleja 

23-08-2006	24	16,9	20,45
24-08-2006	24,9	14,6	19,75
25-08-2006	24,8	14,8	19,8
26-08-2006	24,7	15,6	20,15
27-08-2006	26	14,5	20,25
28-08-2006	27	17	22
29-08-2006	29,3	16,7	23
30-08-2006	30,8	13,8	22,3
31-08-2006	29,6	14,4	22
01-09-2006	24,8	16,2	20,5
02-09-2006	25,6	16,4	21
03-09-2006	27,4	17	22,2
04-09-2006	34,7	15,1	24,9
05-09-2006	36,2	16,9	26,55

Descumbram aqui onde está uma onda de Calor, podem até ir buscar os valores da cidade de Aveiro e basearem-se nesses. Lx teve alguma onda de Calor? Prt teve alguma onda de Calor agora?, Braga? Faro? Que coisa esta das noticias das ondas de calor


----------



## dj_alex (5 Set 2006 às 23:55)

LUPER disse:


> Realmente a comunicação social faz um bom trabalho de propaganda, eu gostava que me dizessem onde estão as 5 ondas de calor no nosso País pq o nosso País não é apenas a estação da Amareleja



Leste a noticia toda????



> nunca nenhuma região portuguesa foi afectada por mais de três ondas de calor no mesmo ano. De acordo com os dados disponíveis até ao momento, esse limite ainda não foi ultrapassado porque as várias ondas de calor atingiram áreas diferentes. A região de Lisboa, por exemplo, ainda não foi este ano afectada por nenhuma, porque tem tido "sequências de três ou quatro dias muito quentes mas depois as temperaturas baixam durante um dia ou dois, antes de voltarem a subir", explica.



O melhor é leres o resto da noticia com atenção...



> Desde a primeira onda de calor, que começou em Maio, já se registaram alguns fenómenos invulgares. A onda de calor de Julho (entre 7 e 18), pela sua extensão espacial (quase todo o território) e temporal (11 dias no Alentejo), pode mesmo ser considerada a mais significativa observada neste mês desde Julho de 1941.





> A quarta onda de calor, entre 2 e 13 de Agosto, foi particularmente invulgar por afectar o litoral Norte e Centro. Fátima Espírito Santo explica que o litoral, por causa da influência moderadora do mar nas temperaturas é menos susceptível às ondas de calor, sobretudo no Norte, geralmente mais frio. Assim, é surpreendente que os valores máximos da temperatura tenham sido em alguns casos dez graus superiores à média, quando o Sul não foi afectado.


----------



## LUPER (6 Set 2006 às 00:15)

dj_alex disse:


> Leste a noticia toda????
> 
> 
> 
> O melhor é leres o resto da noticia com atenção...



Mais uma vez se confirma o sensacionalismo do jornalismo. Se não existiram locais com 5 ondas de calor, pq dizer que Portugal teve 5 ondas de calor? É uma mentira ou não é? E quantas ondas de frio existiram? se calhar tb 5, todas nas Penhas Douradas, mas prontos é me Portugal  

O que eu quero deixar claro é que a noticia sai numa altura crucial, tal como saiu aquela no dia a seguir ao episodio da neve. Faz lembrar as noticias que saem sobre o Benfica sempre dias antes de marcos importantes pro clube  

Se tirarmos Bragança e as Penhas Douradas temos sempre as médias de Setembro superiores a 19º, vamos ver se as nossas estações vão ficar por cima ou por baixo deste valor e depois vamos falar em ondas de calor., ok?


----------



## dj_alex (6 Set 2006 às 00:24)

LUPER disse:


> Mais uma vez se confirma o sensacionalismo do jornalismo. Se não existiram locais com 5 ondas de calor, pq dizer que Portugal teve 5 ondas de calor? É uma mentira ou não é? E quantas ondas de frio existiram? se calhar tb 5, todas nas Penhas Douradas, mas prontos é me Portugal
> 
> O que eu quero deixar claro é que a noticia sai numa altura crucial, tal como saiu aquela no dia a seguir ao episodio da neve. Faz lembrar as noticias que saem sobre o Benfica sempre dias antes de marcos importantes pro clube
> 
> Se tirarmos Bragança e as Penhas Douradas temos sempre as médias de Setembro superiores a 19º, vamos ver se as nossas estações vão ficar por cima ou por baixo deste valor e depois vamos falar em ondas de calor., ok?




quanto ao benfica estamos de acordo    
Mas a ondas de calor e com valores diarios..e nao com medias mensais do setembro todo..ne? Podes ter 6 dias acima da media a vontade..e o resto do mes ser bastante frio...Acho que nao podemos entrar por ai...

Quanto as ondas de frio acho que chegou a haver 1 este inverno..mas sinceramente nao me lembro...Se bem que este inverno ate foi bastante chuvoso, pelo que as condiçoes de bloqueio favoraveis as ondas de frio (geralmente sem precipitaçao) nao ocorreram...


----------



## LUPER (6 Set 2006 às 00:39)

dj_alex disse:


> quanto ao benfica estamos de acordo
> Mas a ondas de calor e com valores diarios..e nao com medias mensais do setembro todo..ne? Podes ter 6 dias acima da media a vontade..e o resto do mes ser bastante frio...Acho que nao podemos entrar por ai...
> 
> Quanto as ondas de frio acho que chegou a haver 1 este inverno..mas sinceramente nao me lembro...Se bem que este inverno ate foi bastante chuvoso, pelo que as condiçoes de bloqueio favoraveis as ondas de frio (geralmente sem precipitaçao) nao ocorreram...



A média de Setembro de Beja é de 22,2 o que significa que temos de ter 6 dias consecutivos com medias diárias superiores a 27,2 para podermos ter onde de calor em Setembro.

Por exemplo em Agosto a estação de Beja não teve nem 3 dias de onda de calor, quanto mais 6. Em julho teve uma onda de calor com a duração de 8 dias, mas um dos dias teve 28,9 e o valor de referencia é de 28,8  . Em junho não teve nenhuma onda de calor e em Maio tb não. Ou seja, em Beja existiu na realidade 1 onda de calor, durante o mês de Agosto. Posso continuar a verificar as outras zonas


----------



## LUPER (6 Set 2006 às 00:51)

Com os dados até 22/8 a estação de Castelo Branco teve 2 ondas de calor e todas em Maio  . Ou seja até essa data nem 3 tiveram. Vou ver Bragança e deixo o interior mais ou menos de Norte a Sul acabado


----------



## LUPER (6 Set 2006 às 00:55)

E Bragança não registou onda de calor nenhuma até ao dia 22/8, e esta heim?    


Mas eu pergunto, onde estão as 5 ondas de calor? Só se somarmos as das estações todas


----------



## Seringador (6 Set 2006 às 09:45)

dj_alex disse:


> O sinal da tendência é sempre o mesmo quer seja com a normal 61-90 ou com a 71-00..
> 
> Logo em termos de tendencias nao iria influenciar os resultados..
> 
> ...



Bem Alex, como deverias de saber em climatologia as médias usadas são um comparativo "normal" se usassemos outra média esse comparativo normal era outro e os resultado outros, depende do modelo que se usa ou que se constroi para análise


----------



## Seringador (6 Set 2006 às 09:47)

iceberg disse:


> De facto, e para já, tudo vai de encontro ao projecto SIAM de Filipe Duarte Santos, que baseado em dados concretos, prognostica um aumento da intensidade e frequência das ondas de calor. *Isso está realmente a acontecer.*
> O que me surpreende nesse projecto é não se fazer nenhuma referência a possíveis frios, decorrentes do fim do período interglaciar e do enfraquecimento da Corrente do Golfo. Apenas se prevêm secas, inundações e ondas de calor. E então o frio? Estranho esta ausência ...
> 
> Uma cois é certa, este aquecimento excessivo irá mais tarde ou mais cedo desencadear qualquer coisa de novo, não sei muito bem o quê, mas é como uma panela de água quente a ferver. Tanto ferve que um dia extravasa ...



Isso do SIAM não me diz nada, isso é que é FUTUROLOGIA, acho mais um estudo com gastos de recursos e de €, quando deveriamos de tratar e abordar o presente para preparar o futuro, pessoalmente acho que se vai verificar o contrário, digam o que disserem......


----------



## Seringador (6 Set 2006 às 09:54)

Dan disse:


> Como ainda incorpora os anos 70, que tiveram Verões bem frescos, a normal de 1971-2000 é capaz de apresentar maiores diferenças nos meses mais frios.
> Mas só vendo



Assim como a década de 60, pq ao incluir a década de 80 e 90 existiram na sua grande maioria Verões quentes


----------



## dj_alex (6 Set 2006 às 10:54)

Seringador disse:


> Isso do SIAM não me diz nada, isso é que é FUTUROLOGIA, acho mais um estudo com gastos de recursos e de €, quando deveriamos de tratar e abordar o presente para preparar o futuro, pessoalmente acho que se vai verificar o contrário, digam o que disserem......



Tem tanto de futurologia como as previsões a 3 meses...


----------



## dj_alex (6 Set 2006 às 10:58)

LUPER disse:


> A média de Setembro de Beja é de 22,2 o que significa que temos de ter 6 dias consecutivos com medias diárias superiores a 27,2 para podermos ter onde de calor em Setembro.
> 
> Por exemplo em Agosto a estação de Beja não teve nem 3 dias de onda de calor, quanto mais 6. Em julho teve uma onda de calor com a duração de 8 dias, mas um dos dias teve 28,9 e o valor de referencia é de 28,8  . Em junho não teve nenhuma onda de calor e em Maio tb não. Ou seja, em Beja existiu na realidade 1 onda de calor, durante o mês de Agosto. Posso continuar a verificar as outras zonas



Não é assim Luper..porque as medias são diarias...É nao medias mensais..vai haver diferenças... 
Aiii...temos que combinar o encontro rapidamente!! Isto trocar pontos de ideia pela net nao tem piada nenhuma, alem de haver mal entendidos de todo o tamanho!! Se tiveres msn, manda-me um msg com o mail


----------



## Seringador (6 Set 2006 às 12:10)

dj_alex disse:


> Tem tanto de futurologia como as previsões a 3 meses...



sabes bem que não é assim para quem está a lidar com programação uma coisa são 3 meses outra são a 100 anos, sabes é fácil especular a 100 anos enquanto a 3 meses já envolve conhecimento de factos e do comportamento atmosférico e não só conjugação de nºs


----------



## dj_alex (6 Set 2006 às 12:35)

Seringador disse:


> sabes bem que não é assim para quem está a lidar com programação uma coisa são 3 meses outra são a 100 anos, sabes é fácil especular a 100 anos enquanto a 3 meses já envolve conhecimento de factos e do comportamento atmosférico e não só conjugação de nºs



 eu sei...estava so a chatear-vos...


----------



## Seringador (6 Set 2006 às 14:52)

dj_alex disse:


> eu sei...estava so a chatear-vos...



Moina....


----------

